# FS: 110gal tall tank, stand & Canopy, seperate or together



## suzzie (Nov 15, 2010)

the fish have found a new home 
so Im now parting out the tank and the stand. 

Tank is a 110gal 48x18x32 TALL tank will sell for $350 its barely 7 months old. 
Open to offers

STAND SOLD!!!

black nice wood canopy, no lights mounted, but can be done if you choose that route, finishes off the top of the tank nicely, and muffles sound, and great for extra moveable storage $100 obo

Bucket (about 5gal pail worth) of natural colored (sand/tan) gravel substrate.
$30 for the whole pail

$425 if it goes together!

The tank is definately 2 strong person job plus a van or pick up truck. 
located in langley/walnut grove...can deliver for FIRM price in the lowermainland


----------



## suzzie (Nov 15, 2010)

Bumping up


----------



## suzzie (Nov 15, 2010)

open to offers...

since I've had a few inquiries...the tank is indeed glass...not acrylic. 

Thanks


----------



## suzzie (Nov 15, 2010)

bumping up


----------



## Afreshoutlook (Jul 26, 2010)

*still available*

Hey Suzie,
Is the tank & stand still available?

You have 2 stands?

what does the black one look like?

Also, the picture given, this is the actual stand?
Thanks
Dwight


----------



## suzzie (Nov 15, 2010)

hi, 
I have all of the parts still available, 
I just have one stand, it is the oak stand in the picture, no dents or scratches, looks practically new

I'm taking reasonable offers on them. 

Thanks 
Merry Christmas


----------



## Afreshoutlook (Jul 26, 2010)

*the wife likes*

Hey Suzie,

My wife is liking the look, but not the size :-(, but I convinced her that size does matter 
Now she likin thhe 110.
When can I reach you maybe this Friday afternoon to chat?
You can call me
604-780=5272
Dwight


----------



## DAVIS (Apr 26, 2010)

I seen the tank it's awesome looking!!! Very nice setup!!! Goodluck


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

interested in the canopy. You got pm


----------



## suzzie (Nov 15, 2010)

canopy looks basically like this, with the 2 lids, except its black, it also has the little finishing bar for the bottom of your tank, to make it look more complete


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Could you post a pic of the real setup, complete? It says "Suzzie Harding Photography" here in your signature, after all.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Could you post a pic of the real setup, complete? It says "Suzzie Harding Photography" here in your signature, after all.


LOL! was thinking the same thing. I may be interested in buying this but would like to see a picture of the actual set up.


----------



## suzzie (Nov 15, 2010)

i've looked through all my photos, and apparently I've never taken a single photo of my tank from a whole..just individual fish close ups...

and its now taken apart, so I'll try to get some shots of it in parts..
Thanks


----------



## suzzie (Nov 15, 2010)

adding my gravel!


I have grey/tan neutral gravel substrate. its approx 5 gal pail worth maybe more...I'd take $30 for the whole thing, Just washed it today, emptied the tank today, its just still in the tank, we'll be taking it out tomorrow..

if you could bring your own bucket, that would be great.


----------



## suzzie (Nov 15, 2010)

daily bump


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Pm'd you on stand


----------



## suzzie (Nov 15, 2010)

stand is gone!

I've updated the original post


----------



## suzzie (Nov 15, 2010)

new year...new tank?


----------

